# Ikea integrated TVs



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey look what Ikea has cooked up...


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm in love.

...with boobies


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Cool idea. I guess I should convince my parents to begin mortgaging their home now so we can have one by Christmas.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Cool idea. I guess I should convince my parents to begin mortgaging their home now so we can have one by Christmas.


Ikea is usually pretty cheap.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Im not sure which is cutest...the TV or the presenter.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I like that "Swedish Female Goblin" advertizer look ... The price is going to be around 760 Euros here (DKK 5500), it is said. More if one chooses to upgrade.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Ikea is cheap, but consumer electronics generally aren't unless they're really crappy.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I can't imagine what that product would look like in my house.

*MUST BUY!!!!!*


----------

